

Ask HN: What is the difference between Software Engg. & Senior Software Engg.? - programmer7

Hi, I recently got promoted to senior software engineer position. I want to know what are the  differences in work responsibilities that you think for software engineer and senior software engineers positions. Help me understand!
======
cperciva
The title "Senior Software Engineer" means "we're worried about you leaving,
but we don't want to pay you more, so we're going to give you a title which
sounds better in order to make you feel appreciated".

------
gruseom
There are no differences in work responsibilities. The term is an artifact of
HR and organizational structures that have little to do with making software.

------
yan
To me, "software engineer" means you can come to a large, existing project,
look at their open tickets and begin to attempt to fix the issues. "Senior
software engineer" means you can design such a project, push the first commit
and supervise it as it grows.

But what does it mean realistically? Probably exactly what Colin said.

------
cmars232
At least a 10% raise, I'd hope!

